# Left handed slicer



## billyO (May 16, 2020)

Hello all. I hope the pandemic isn't too stressful and y'all are staying healthy.
Here's a couple of photos of a left-handed random pattern blade forged in the Bunka Funayuki-Bocho style.
~ 120 layers of 1080/15N20 steels with the edge a chisel grind made for the left handed.
Handle is ebony with green and black dyed and stabilized curly maple.













Overall length – 10 7/8" (280mm)
Blade length – 5 5/8" (145mm)
Handle length - 4 7/8" (125mm)
Height - 1 9/16" (40mm) at the heel.
Spine thickness - 0.075" (1.9mm) at the heel tapering to 0.040” (1.0mm) where the shinogi meets the tip.

Feel free to give feedback!
Stay healthy everyone!


----------

